# Typical discounts on JLC Master Control?



## fareastcoast (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi, I am on the market for a new JLC Master Control. Can somebody give me an idea about the typical discounts I can expect from an authorised dealer? I travel a lot for work, so I'm frequently in and out of the US, HK, Switzerland, and UK and could purchase from any of those markets.

I've heard commonly that getting 20-25% off is not uncommon (especially after VAT refund). For the experienced JLC buyers out there, is this about right or is it oftentimes possible to push for more?


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

There're are times that you could end up pushing yourself out the door.


----------



## fareastcoast (Dec 10, 2012)

Watchbreath said:


> There're are times that you could end up pushing yourself out the door.


I'm sorry, but your post adds nothing to the discussion.


----------



## fareastcoast (Dec 10, 2012)

Alright, since I am shopping around right now, I will make this thread more informative by adding some numbers without naming the AD involved or the model I'm looking at.

List Price: $12,000 USD (before tax)
Swiss List Price: 11,100 CHF ($11,900, including VAT)
US Grey Market: $9600
Swiss Grey Market: $9200

Final purchase price achieved through AD: $9600

Summary of my search.

All prices below include tax (if in the US) and include VAT refund (if outside the US). Currency converted at 12/10/2012 rate, all prices USD

Switzerland: $10400, Notes: Offered $9000, $10500 was the counter-offer. Watch not in stock, but they can order. Pushed for a lower price, final counter-offer was $10400.

Switzerland2: $9900, Notes: Offered $9000, $9900 was counter-offer. Absolutely no room to go lower despite several attempts.

Switzerland3: $10500, Notes: This was a JLC boutique that I visited in person. Unable to go below 9800 CHF after VAT refund. But, could throw in an extra strap (310 CHF) and JLC book that retails for 200 CHF. If I wanted an extra strap, I might have gone for this. When I asked whether they could give a discount, they answered "We don't give discounts, but we can provide some consideration". Apparently it is taboo to utter the word discount in a JLC boutique =P

USA: $10350, Notes: Offered $9000, $11100 was the counter-offer, no discount for cash purchase. When offered $9000, claimed they were backordered by 6 watches. After I asked them to name a price, they came up with $11100 and said one would be available in 48 hours. Requested out of state shipping, price is now $10350. Countered with $9600, they declined.

USA2: $9600, Notes: Offered $9000, countered with $10900, they need to order it. $10150 if shipped out of state. Counter offer of $9600 (20% off), they accepted and I pulled the trigger on the same day.

All the above deals are Visa/MC credit card OK (but some will not do Amex). With the exception of my visit to the JLC boutique, all negotiations done via email to save time. When I ended up purchasing from USA2, I only called in at the end to provide my card information.

If anybody is interested in the name of the AD that gave me 20% with no hassle, PM me.


----------



## jnelson3097 (Mar 28, 2010)

fareastcoast said:


> Hi, I am on the market for a new JLC Master Control. Can somebody give me an idea about the typical discounts I can expect from an authorised dealer? I travel a lot for work, so I'm frequently in and out of the US, HK, Switzerland, and UK and could purchase from any of those markets.
> 
> I've heard commonly that getting 20-25% off is not uncommon (especially after VAT refund). For the experienced JLC buyers out there, is this about right or is it oftentimes possible to push for more?


You can buy from a JLC AD in another state in the US and save on sales tax that way. Check your PMs for an AD to work with.


----------



## fareastcoast (Dec 10, 2012)

Since I didn't get any useful responses here, I went ahead and did the experiment myself to see what is possible. I have updated my post above to reflect what I found out.

Turns out 20% of retail from an AD is possible, even on a model that is a bit harder to locate. So ultimately, I got 20% off when I purchased. Note, 20% is basically what the US grey market price is so my conclusion is that if considering a JLC, skip the grey market.

Also, the Swiss grey market is even cheaper than the US grey market by about 4% so on the Swiss grey market, a discount of ~25% is possible. 

My feeling is that it is impossible (or just very hard) to much beyond that so the max discount via AD is about 20% and a pretty decent discount is probably ~15%

If anybody is interested in knowing the US AD that I ultimately purchased from, PM me.

Finally, it is worth mentioning that I contacted about a dozen ADs and ultimately only 2-3 had it in stock and a further 2-3 could get it on the ~1 week timescale.


----------



## Ovalteenie (May 4, 2010)

Thank you fareastcoast, for your very interesting research and useful contribution. Good to know. Congratulations on your purchase.|>


----------



## Obespalov (Dec 16, 2012)

jnelson3097 said:


> You can buy from a JLC AD in another state in the US and save on sales tax that way. Check your PMs for an AD to work with.


Hi, would you please PM me as well? Also, would I be able to "name drop" you to help with negotiating the discount?

Thanks!


----------



## darwinhigh (Nov 26, 2012)

20% is easy.

For some models you can go 35% no problem with warranty, not grey but through a non AD.

This is the case in the UK anyway.


----------



## fareastcoast (Dec 10, 2012)

I think UK list prices are higher though so that compensates a bit. For ~$10k purchases, I think it is best to stick with an AD that is listed on the JLC website.

I think it is model dependent, I usually look at what the grey market price is for the model in question, that gives a ballpark for the max discount you can get through an AD (because after all, grey market watches originally came from some AD).


----------



## sheon (Dec 15, 2012)

I know this info is late for the OP but I bought my master control in singapore in july 2012.

The MSRP was S$9850 (US$8200). After discount, I paid S$6800 (US$5666). So the discount was 30%. 

But more importantly, the MSRP was a lot less here than it is in the US or Switzerland.

Of course, I wouldn't know if jlc increased their prices between July and now.


----------



## fareastcoast (Dec 10, 2012)

Ah yes, Singapore. Apparently, Singapore airport duty free is the best place to buy watches. A lower list price plus 30% off may indeed be possible. Hopefully one of these days I'll make it over there myself to confirm.


----------



## AAv8r (Apr 27, 2008)

Please PM that dealer. Thanks


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

For those who use to tell me that they "could get it cheaper in Singapore", my answer, "have a safe trip".


fareastcoast said:


> Ah yes, Singapore. Apparently, Singapore airport duty free is the best place to buy watches. A lower list price plus 30% off may indeed be possible. Hopefully one of these days I'll make it over there myself to confirm.


----------



## sheon (Dec 15, 2012)

fareastcoast said:


> Ah yes, Singapore. Apparently, Singapore airport duty free is the best place to buy watches. A lower list price plus 30% off may indeed be possible. Hopefully one of these days I'll make it over there myself to confirm.


Yeah, seen a couple of watch shops at the airport. I guess that's ok if you're only in transit but the ADs in the city are worth checking out for sure. For me, I need to sleep on a potential purchase so buying from the airport isn't my cup of tea.

watchbreath, singapore's safer than many parts of the US of A.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

The "safe" refered to the flight.


shoen said:


> Yeah, seen a couple of watch shops at the airport. I guess that's ok if you're only in transit but the ADs in the city are worth checking out for sure. For me, I need to sleep on a potential purchase so buying from the airport isn't my cup of tea.
> 
> watchbreath, singapore's safer than many parts of the US of A.


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

fareastcoast said:


> Ah yes, Singapore. Apparently, Singapore airport duty free is the best place to buy watches. A lower list price plus 30% off may indeed be possible. Hopefully one of these days I'll make it over there myself to confirm.


I had a layover in Singapore last month. Visited all the watch stores in all three main terminals. Their JLC selection was quite disappointing.


----------



## fareastcoast (Dec 10, 2012)

Well, I had the opportunity to go to Italy recently and there I stopped by a JLC Boutique to look around. Italy has a quite high VAT refund and JLC Euro pricing is quite reasonable so a possibility exists to score a JLC from a Boutique (if you are looking for boutique exclusive pieces) at a pretty fair price.

For the watch I purchased (see my post on the first page of this thread), the cost in Euros is 9500 which at current exchange rates (which are quite high compared to where the rates have been recently), translates to $12700 USD. After taking of the 15% vat, one gets to $10800. Considering the Euro/USD exchange rate has touched as low as 1.25 recently, the price could be as low as $10000 when the Eur/USD pair is favorable. Add in the fact that JLC Boutiques always throw in a free strap, buying at an Italian Boutique when the exchange rate is favorable, even with zero discount (a 5% 'consideration' is typically possible at boutiques), and you are pretty close to the US grey market price.

Anyways, another interesting buying option. This should be an addendum to my price comparison post on the first page.


----------



## Volksworgen (Dec 9, 2013)

shoen said:


> I know this info is late for the OP but I bought my master control in singapore in july 2012.
> 
> The MSRP was S$9850 (US$8200). After discount, I paid S$6800 (US$5666). So the discount was 30%.
> 
> ...


Are you able to disclose the AD which offered a 30% discount? PM me if required.
I will be in Singapore for a few weeks and I have been eyeing an Ultra-Thin Moon!


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

I have found numerous times if you talk the right way, sound like you did your homework and know what your talking about, being polite and building a rapport with an AD you can get discounts better then grey market dealers. I have done so with my Omega and Rolex. One thing I learned is to stay away from boutiques of the big names. No discounts at all. You may get a baseball cap or t shirt of some sort as a gift with purchase that's about the best your going to do at boutiques. I was offered 20% off a 976 at my AD which I'm planning to purchase in 2014


----------

